# Shallow Sport X-3 build



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok after much research I decided to purchase a Shallow Sport X-3 as it fit all of the things I love to do on the water. Near shore/Offshore, Bay fishing, Duck hunting, and most importantly to be able to go no matter the weather (with in reason). I have ridden on almost every X-3 that has been produced so for or talk directly to the owner. Every single owner just raves about the boats speed, handling, draft, fit and finish, and being able to cut across the bay when it is blowing 20-30 mph. I hope I will soon too (take delivery Dec 16 or 17 hopefully) be raving about this boat as an owner not just a passenger.

My main reason for sharing this thread is to give people that are in my shoes 6 months ago a little insight and something to look at to help make there opinion one way or the other (to buy or not to buy). I also want to give some insight to the assemble also.

Glass just completed in the mold









Here is the hull in the mold









Here is a shot from the transom looking forward 









Console out of the mold









Gas tanks being installed









Stringers being installed









Girls doing there thing









Lean post getting mocked up









Hull pop out of the mold









Tanks being foamed in


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

Raised console just out of the mold









Side shot of the hull just out of the mold









The front deck just out of the mold









I hope to post some new pics over the next few days.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

What does it run $ wise and what power plant you rigging on it?


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*don't know why some of the other pics are so small*

Deck looking back at the transom









Side shot of the hull just outside of the mold









Gas tank installed pre foam









Lean post being put together


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

WOW I like that color alot! `


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

jampen said:


> What does it run $ wise and what power plant you rigging on it?


msrp is $73,500.00 for the 25'X3 (includes all standard equipment and aluminum, with a VF250 SHO Yamaha (which I am getting), double axle aluminum trailer and deluxe rigging package.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

The X-3 might be the next boat I get. I am Shallow Sport loyal. Would love to have a little more speed on my 21 modified V, but no boat is perfect. I'll be looking for you at the Shallow Sport Tourney in may. Already counting down the days until that tourney!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Not a lot of stringers in that hull but good lord they are MASSIVE! And I like the hull color. I normally do not like green but that is going to be a boat that is in a class of it's own.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful Rig, love the seafoam green color. Can't wait to see the final product. I'm glad manufactures are starting to get the catamaran/ trimaran style boats right. They really are the most versatile boat out there, just took some refining. The X-3 though is truly impressive. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

That color came out looking even better than I thought it would. I'm pretty sure that is my new favorite all-time hull color!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I 2nd that color it's gotta be my next boats color


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*Update things are really moving along*

Here are a few updates since Friday. Things are really moving along.

Here is the console being layout









Getting close on console pic#1









Getting close on console pic #2









Top deck getting flipped over.









Another shot of the Deck on it's side









Side profile of the deck getting glued on









Looking down the side wall









Deck sandwich looking from the Bow looking at the transom. Really looks like a boat now!!!!!!









Deck sandwich looking from the transom looking at the bow


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

Here are some more updates since last friday

Lean post almost complete









Lean post almost complete #2









Lean post almost complete #3









Cushions getting knocked out


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, lots of progress! Looking good


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool boat, it has the Falcon Skipjack of the mid 60s in its blood line, its not too far from it. The design was super back then this looks even better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That color is awesome and I also love SS deck webbing. Congrats on your new boat, that thing is massive!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow that is incredible! So cool watching it come together. Thats a huge boat.


----------



## kwigglers (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family Get Bent - We recently upgraded to a 24 Classic from a 20 Classic. We LOVE the 24. Thanks Shallow Sport for making a great product!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Seeing the two fellas holding it up on its side really puts the width in perspective. Truly a beautiful piece. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*a few more updates on the install of raised console*

Thank you for all of the complements. I just want to share a few pics of the raise console being installed. I really think once the rubber rail is installed the hull will pop. So far I have been really impressed with everything that Shallow Sport as done.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Man that is a big boat


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats a sweet rig!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Like dude, that things huge! A couple of cots and a big ole tarp and bam u got a Baffin cabin with a 250 on it that can run anywhere! Sweet


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*Ok updates from today*

Here is a shot of the Lean post complete. I really like the new armrest that drop down. 









Another shot of the lean post from the back









Here is a shot looking down at the lean post. I have been more than pleased with the custom aluminum work Shallow Sport is putting together. No joke the nices aluminum work I have seen not in the state of Florida. This is as good or better than our aluminum work on our Yellowfin and Seavee.









This is a picture of the rigging under the console. Really clean!!









This is the console complete minus the grab bar and burn bar. Once again I love the fact that I got to call Shallow Sport and tell them the exact height of the burn bar I wanted so that when I am cruising on top of the console looking for fish I am comfortable.









Finally two pics of her getting pretty.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool I got to sit in one with the arm rest... Killer... gonna have to get them on the next boat.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great boat, great build*



get bent said:


> Raised console just out of the mold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great looking boat with one of oldest shallow water pedigrees on the coast. Looks like a solid build, stringers and material. Great looking color. Can't wait to see it complete. Congratulations, wos


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*New updates*

she is really coming together now









Love the new Shallow Sport Logo and the back live well hatch









Back hatches are all installed









Batteries being installed 2 of 5 (one house, one dedicated to the motor and 3 for the trolling motor)









motor getting hooked up









LSS-2 geting installed on the bottom of the trim tab, I hope this works. Due to the design and my desire to not have the transom mounted application we are going to give this a try. I know it will not work on plane or near plan but I hope to see side scan images a lower speed and not effect the trim tabs and the way they need to work because of extra drag.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

that's a awesome looking SS build!!! Congrats.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome ride!! I just got the 24 mod V and cant wait to get it on the water.
Im looking forward to the May Tournament:texasflag


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*Got a few more pics for you.*

The new "Head lights" have been installed. I just love these things. I talk to Capt Chad and he told me they will also double as gigging lights pretty cool.









Thru hull installed









Pic of the side scan and thru hull installed. I sure hope it works. 









For anyone wondering what the thickness of the hull is, here you go.









Motor is completely installed and starting to install the flush mount rod holders.









Trolling motor installed.









I only have a few short days until I get to splash her!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice rig!


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*OK she is 99% Finished*

She is going to be delivered to me tomorrow. Shallow Sport splashed her and did a once over and she will be delivered to me tomorrow. I think she turned out great.

Here she is on the trailer









Another pic of her on the trailer









She floats!!!!!



















Here she is head on with the "head" lights on.









Here is a close up of the Center Console. I really like the way it turned out. 









Profile pic from a little further away. 









Here is a close up picture of the dash.









I plan on taking her duck hunting and fishing a lot over the Holidays so I will post some real world numbers, Opinions, and what if's and what I should haves. There will also hopefully have some real world shot of her in the water.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

thats a big boat


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nice big safe comfy versatile boat . Good choice
Congrats bud


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful rig! Perfect combination of fish-ability, safety, comfort, and style! I'm missing my 18 Sprint even more now...

Congratulations!!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm really digging that leaning post with the fold down armrest. Could you please post the manufacture of the back rest?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

WOW!!!! It turned out great!! Please post some numbers when you have a chance to see what she can do.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

cottonpicker said:


> I'm really digging that leaning post with the fold down armrest. Could you please post the manufacture of the back rest?


Shallow sport does all the aluminum in house. They do some very cool stuff in that shop.


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

cottonpicker said:


> I'm really digging that leaning post with the fold down armrest. Could you please post the manufacture of the back rest?


Yes Shallow Sport did all of the custom Aluminum on the entire boat, and once again it the best thing I have seen outside of Florida as far as aluminums goes. Also just for reference my family has owned the following boats all with custom aluminum work and this is the best I have seen so far knock on wood. (Wellcraft, Century, Glacier Bay[Tops and towers], Yellowfin, Seavee, Worldcat, and Viking) Matter of fact shallow sport did everything on this boat that is not electronic or motorized, but they did install or fabricate everything. I leave in a few hours to see her!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> That color came out looking even better than I thought it would. I'm pretty sure that is my new favorite all-time hull color!


x 1000


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

One word.....AWESOME !


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome build and nice to see the process of a build!


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

So does the GPS read 60.2 mph?

Thats pretty darn good for that hull design and console with a 250 SHO!

Didnt you mention that you were also putting in over size fuel tanks?

Are you going to let Wes bring it to the boat show or does he have another surprise?

Very nice!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

I think the 60.2 is the water temp. That is one fine looking boat. Congrats!!


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Best part of my day, on the ride home from work:









Very nice indeed.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

That X3 is awesome looking on the HWY!!!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Your X3 Turned Out Very Nice...120 Gallons of Fuel, That's Awesome!
Congrats


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I love pulling X3's down the road. People just gawk


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice boat congrats to your new family member now take care of her most important have fun and be safe out there


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

<<<convicted gawker...speechless


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

shallowgal said:


> I love pulling X3's down the road. People just gawk


Hmmmmmm!! shallowgal.... All I got was a mod v lol. 
X3 is awesome.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks like it's time to take it over to G Spot and Kenny and get some tunes in 'er... looks great.


----------



## duck hawk (Oct 12, 2012)

I second the others with congrats on a great looking rig. We have had a 24V for a while now and really enjoy it. 

I am especially interested on how the transducer mount on the bottom of the trim tab works out. Please advise once you've had a chance to develop an opinion. Looking at the HDS 8 but the transducer looks about the same size as yours.

If ever in the Key Allegro Area would like to lay eyes on it!


----------

